# Tristellar Whetstone



## alain-s (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello guys,
Time start a new project. I hope you all will have as much fun as I will have.
This project is supported by:

















A few months back I received a lovely package from Deepcool.

Content of the package was:
2x UF 120R fans
2x Mealstrom 120 water cooler
1x DA650 PSU
And of course  1x Tristellar case









































Started to remove all the parts that I probably wont be using.













What is left is just a naked case, its a bit like a fresh canvas to start on. 




That was it again, in the next update you will see the hardware and a few adjustments to the case.


----------



## alain-s (Sep 5, 2015)

Update 

Because I had some trouble finding sponsors for this project. Deepcool decided to sponsor the hardware as well for this build.
Big thanks to Deepcool for helping me out!





Ofc I had to test all the hardware. 









Time to check the space for the radiators. Seems it will be a tight fit.









Because there is only 1 place to mount a radiator in the case. I had to make some new mountings for the 2 rads. I made these out 10mm thick plexiglas.













Small adjustment to the motherboard tray.

































Not much room left between the radiator and motherboard.





I got me self a nice detail for this project. Bought set of 4 red lightbars for Dominator Platinum ram.





















So that was it, Thx for watching!


----------



## alain-s (Sep 16, 2015)

Update!

Last week I received a other package from a new sponsor Vedayshop. They are helping out with few connectors and 40m wire.
Thank you Vedayshop.fr





Last days I started to work on the new panels for the case. I have a few parts made out of 4 mm aluminum so that the base is still firmly. These pieces where made by Pascal (Paslis) always handy to know someone with the right tools. 









The rest of the parts are made out of 4mm plexi. Here I use the bottom panel as mold to bent the plexi around.













Buttom and top panel lined up.









Did the same work on the other side.













And home made hinges. 





























Short video of the doors.










That was it again, Hope you all like the where this is going


----------



## alain-s (Sep 21, 2015)

Update!

When I came from work I found this package from Thermaltake in front of my door. 


[URL=http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/alain-s/media/Banners/Thermaltake%20Banner_zpsn4khhvgd.png.html]
	
[/URL]





Thermaltake is sponsoring 3 of there fantastic Riing fans. 2 of them I will install on the radiator and 1 will com in the PSU

Thank you Thermaltake for supporting this project!













I couldn't resist to install them in the case for a few minutes. ^^









I am really happy with result and cant wait to install them with all the other parts.





Back to the case. This weekend I finished all the aluminum parts of the. Now they are all lined up.













Next step was to make the top compartment of the case. For this I used 4mm plexiglass .













Made a extra support for the hinge out of 2mm aluminum.





























Open 









And a short video of the case.










That was it again, thanks for following cya next time!


----------



## alain-s (Oct 12, 2015)

Time for a update! Past few weeks I had a lot of work with creating the new front of the case. I wont go in to detail, the pictures will speak for them self.









After every piece of plexi got there spot it was time to shape the grill.

















I also improved a few thing. Made some extra details on the hinges 





And countersunk the magnets that keep the doors closed.





The extra material of the screw will be filed away, so you wont see any of this when the case will be painted.





Next up was making my own reservoir for the first time. Had to create something that would fit with the case and can be showed at all time.
After reading a few topic and seeing a few video's on you tube I got started. 





This is how it will have to look like.





Before I glued the pieces together I had to sand the edges to get a straight line. One small hole could cause a leak in the reservoir.

First attempt when very well. After the glue was hard I filled the res to see if there would be any leaks.





Now I only have to do the top of the reservoir. To get the perfect angle I made some a help tools this way I would get the right angle.













After the reservoir was finished I leak tested it and gave it a place in the case.

















So that was i again.
Only few more things to do, top grill, power cables, install waterblocks and bend the copper pipes.
Cya next time!


----------



## alain-s (Oct 28, 2015)

Update

Time to void the warranty of the PSU. The PSU had no modular cables. No problem then I just have to make it my self. ^^
Removed the cover and started to cut of the cables.





Making a few adjustment to the top of the PSU









Made some new part out of plexi.





Added new connectors.









Cover in place.

















Made a new print-plate for the rest of the connectors. Don't mind my bad solder skills.





replaced the original fan with the Riing fan from Theremaltake.





Test run, all voltages are good. phew!













Added 3 fan connectors on the print.





Now that the PSU is finished. I can start making the power cables. For this mod I wont use sleeve. To save a bit of space.





Added ELwire to the the bundle to give it something extra.

















And short video.










That was it again, thanks for watching. :thumb:


----------



## alain-s (Nov 6, 2015)

Time for a small update.
Received some new packages this week. One of the packages contains some new products from a new sponsor Watercool. They gave a lovely discount on there latest products. 
Thx Watercool









This was inside the package.
HEATKILLER® IV PRO (INTEL processor) COPPER NI
HEATKILLER® IV XL for GTX 980 - ACRYL Ni









Couldn't wait with installing these beauty's. 













These blocks will fit perfect with this buils. Its something else then I am used to work with.





On to the next package.
I thought it was time to improve my work space a little





After several solutions I found something that can replace the carton box where I place my mods on to build them. I got my self a tool cart with 7 drawers. 

Example of how I did it before the tool cart.





And with the new stuff ^^









Always handy to have your tool right with you.





Back to the mod. Now that all cables are done there is still one thing to do and that is start bending copper. Cant help it but i love a challenge. My first option was flexible tube but this would be to easy and the result would not be as good as nickle plated copper. 

You can also see that the top grill is finished  





Made a few adjustment to the panels so the copper pipes can run through it. This way you can see the loop also from the outside.





















Sadly I forgot to take a few pictures of the complete loop. But I got 2 on my phone.









Meanwhile I have painted the the front grill in mat black. And added some lights 

















The lights in the bottom have bin improved. They light radiates a lot better trough the plexi. Also the frame has bin painted in mat black 









If everything runs good the last parts will be painted this Saturday. Then I only have to bring in the copper pipes to nickle plate. Then I can start rebuilding the case next week. 

To top things off the mod has bin nominated for Mod of the Month. Feel free to vote for you favorite projects.

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/mod-of-the-month/2015/11/06/mod-of-the-month-october-2015/1

Stay Tunned


----------



## alain-s (Nov 12, 2015)

Small update the build is finished. Atm i am leak testing, here is short video of it.


----------



## alain-s (Nov 21, 2015)

To be Continued!


----------



## alain-s (Nov 22, 2015)

A small thank you to my sponsors for helping realize this project.

Deepcool for providing me the Tristellar case and all the hardware that was needed for this build.



Vedayshop for supplying the wire and connectors for this mod.



Thermaltake for there awesome Riing fans.



And as last Watercool for there lovely discount on there products.


----------



## alain-s (Dec 9, 2015)

A small update of the original panels from the Tristellar case. It would be a shame to trow them away so I used some material I still had laying around from a previous mod. And gave them a second life.

Most of you will know in what case mod I used this to.









Made the holes with a dremel.














Added a few layers of wood dye to it.









In the top panel will come a window where you can look to the GPU. First bending the plexi glass before cutting the window in the panel.

















Made a hole in the panel then wrapped it with veneer and added few layers of wood dye.













Placed the panels in the shape of the Tristellar. Cant used the frame because it is already occupied with the Whetstone mod.
But will give you a good image of how it would look on the case.





















Everything is packed and ready to be shipped.









Back to its origin Deepcool HQ in China.

Thank you for following.


----------

